# A few of my paintings



## Shazelle (Feb 7, 2021)

Oops I guess I added a few more then once Im not to good wth computers
View attachment 66559
View attachment 66560
View attachment 66559
View attachment 66560
View attachment 66561
View attachment 66562
View attachment 66564
View attachment 66565


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)




----------

